# where to buy 4x100 > 5x112 wheel adapters?



## shynop (Jun 16, 2006)

i'm wanting to run some benz rims on my gti but i don't know where to buy 5x112 wheel adapters for it, anyone know where i could get some? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: where to buy 4x100 > 5x112 wheel adapters? (shynop)*

they don't make them. you might get a place to custom make them, but they'll be two piece adapters, making them quite thick. the spacing between lugs is too close. one or two of the holes overlap, makes it icky to mount. you could just do a 5x100 lug swap, and then get 5x100--->5x112 adapters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: where to buy 4x100 > 5x112 wheel adapters? (dubswede)*

Anything can be done...I bought adapters here and they are perfect but very expensive
http://www.wheeladapter.com/bo...s.asp


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: where to buy 4x100 > 5x112 wheel adapters? (RnB_BTS)*

i called that guy about 2 months ago about making me some 4 bolt to porsche adapters. He said he doesn't bother with doing "that stuff" anymore and he's lucky enough to be able to get outta bed in the morning. I took that as he definitely doesn't wanna make them for me, and called motorsport-tech iirc.


----------

